
Effect of lazy loading script on load time (20x better) - cvshane
https://www.machmetrics.com/speed-blog/how-to-lazy-loading-images-script-slash-page-load-time/
======
acconrad
Author here - happy to answer any questions people have. This has been a life-
saver of a script for folks who run blogs or other image-heavy pages.

~~~
cvshane
Thanks again for the great script - I particularly love how it's not dependent
on any framework so can work everywhere. And the perf improvement numbers
don't lie. Awesome.

